# LE ELK?



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm trying to decide what area to put in for next year. What would you guys put in for? I have better than average odds on the following units and am trying to decide which would be funnest/best.

FISHLAKE
MANTI
WASATCH
DUTTON
BOOKS

What do you guys think? I live in the Wasatch. Grew up hunting the Dutton and Fishlake. Spent recent years hunting spikes on the Manti.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I did not realize how easy the archery tags are to get, the Manti is 1 in 3.2 applicants compared to the muzzy at 1 in 9.7 and rifle at 1 in 23. WOW, quite a difference! I would go with the one you know best to simply have the best chance of a harvest, they all seem to have similar odds and if you have enough you should have your choice it looks like.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my list:

1. Books Roadless
2. Manti
3. Wasatch


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Until they get rid of spike hunts during the archery, don't waste your time with LE archery elk. It's a joke...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I probably know the Wasaatch the best which is where I'm leaning to go. I'm not to worried about the spike hunters. Besides if they change the dates like their talking about it'd be alright (so long as I don't want to ML :shock: )
UT1031-Would you expand upon youre list? Why that order?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

USMarine, Pm sent........


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have plenty of time and horses,,the road less books is by far the best of 
you picks. With the LE archery running to sept.17 next year, it will be good.
If you stay around here though,,I would take Wasatch over Manti any day..

In fact ,,I would take Fishlake over Manti.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> If you have plenty of time and horses,,the road less books is by far the best of
> you picks. With the LE archery running to sept.17 next year, it will be good.
> If you stay around here though,,I would take Wasatch over Manti any day..
> 
> In fact ,,I would take Fishlake over Manti.


Why would you take Wasatch over the Manti? Average bull is about the same size on both units. However from what I have seen, there is more potential for a larger bull on the Manti. Wasatch is a great choice for 300-330+ bulls but the Manti has a lot of 330+ bulls running around.

I have heard that the quality has slipped on the Manti but I haven't seen the quality slip yet. That's why I am wondering. I do agree on the Books though if you have horses.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Decided to put in for Wasatch Archery LE. I should have the points to draw it according to all the information. Unless everybody in the bonus points pool decides to put in for it to. Give's me an excuse to get a bow I guess. Thinking I'll get the Hoyt Turbo Hawk. What are the rest of ya putting in for?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

on a different note, I would highly recommend the Turbo Hawk I won one last year and have really liked it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would put in for the unite that you know the best and can scout the most doring the summer.I would go with Wasatch.If you have horses then the book cliffs would be my 2nch choice.Good luck.

I put in for Archery deer tag,any weapon buck antelope going to chase it with my bow and bought a bull winkle point.after this year that give me 8 points.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well went and put in for the Wasatch and drew it!!! I'm pumped. Sounds like plent of others drew it as well. Looking forward to getting out!!!

Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't get a Hoyt they suck. Get a Mathews you'll thank me later!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've kinda been hearing that lately, whats the word Fixed?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I've kinda been hearing that lately, whats the word Fixed?


*DO NOT LISTEN TO THE DAHB!*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I've kinda been hearing that lately, whats the word Fixed?


You ever notice how Hoyt guys have to buy the newest best version every year? Look at elkhunter22, he has more money than god and is still shooting a 8 year old Mathews LX, I have an 7 year old Mathews Outback and haven't even thought of upgrading. They just make quality bows that last for ever.

If your thinking of buying one look at my buddies with the DUI's. His is an awesome bow set up. Selling it for less than half what he's into it. It's a 2 year old Mathews DXT


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> If your thinking of buying one look at my buddies with the DUI's. His is an awesome bow set up. Selling it for less than half what he's into it. It's a 2 year old Mathews DXT


Tell me more Kimosabe



> DO NOT LISTEN TO THE DAHB!


dually noted


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> > If your thinking of buying one look at my buddies with the DUI's. His is an awesome bow set up. Selling it for less than half what he's into it. It's a 2 year old Mathews DXT
> 
> 
> Tell me more Kimosabe
> ...


dually noted[/quote:89s0019s]
\
There's a picture of it in the classified section here, You commented on the thread. I'd buy it if I didn't love my bow so much. You just don't ever want a new one when you own a mathews because they are such quality bows.


----------

